

Six Metrics Every Business Should Track - robertjmoore
http://themetricsystem.rjmetrics.com/2010/10/04/six-metrics-every-business-should-track/
Details on six metrics that are related to customer retention and loyalty
======
hackermom
Some quite valuable info in this article. I can definitely see how it is in
the best interest of concerned entrepreneurs to put every ounce of their
weight into studying these metrics, inch by inch.

